# irc channel



## motcon

i've set up an irc channel for you folks. 

the server:    webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org
the channel:   #thephotoforum

Chase, if you have a problem with the channel name, i'll change it to something else.

if any of you don't understand irc, post here and i'll put together a quick 'how to'.

so come on!


----------



## wolfepakt

Works great am chatting away!


----------



## motcon

wolfepak is using the irc part of trillian. that's an option for those of you that have it or don't have irc.


----------



## Dew

ummmmmm, what is an irc channel?  :scratch:


----------



## manda

Its a chat room Dew
But not one run by java or other crappy things that kick you out constantly.

I generally download Mirc to use it. I havent got it installed at the mo but I just may have to do so to cause havoc in photoforum chat  :twisted:


----------



## motcon

welllll.....you could use trillian
http://download.com.com/3000-2150-10148311.html?tag=lst-0-1


or you could use the irc client:
http://www.mirc.com/get.html

easy, fun, clean. i stay connected to irc 24 hours per day.


----------



## wolfepakt

IRC = Internet relay Chat

Kinda like a cross between AIM, MSN, or ICQ and a big global chat room.


Trillian is the easiest way to get connected to it.
they are a multi format chat client that covers all of the above plus Y! messenger.

Trillian can be downloaded for free at www.trillian.cc

If you have or get Trillian, you can then right click the grey circle and choose connection manager...
Then in the list of channels (look like folders on the left side of the box) skroll down to ausnet
Open that folder and pick the country you are in or closest to.
then in you should enter the nickname of your choice in the right side of the box.
Then at the top click connect.
after that, the grey circle at the bottom should get filled up.
right click the grey circle and choose from the menu: join channel
type in that box: #thephotoforum

A window will pop up with the list of people on the right, the ongoing conversation on the left, and a text entry box at the bottom

Hope this helps!

WolfePak


----------



## Dew

there is no version for MAC    ... we got a pc laying around that the hubby uses for testing ... not sure if he'll let me download it (all the chaos i've caused with that pc  :mrgreen: ) ... he doesnt call me chatterbox for nuthin


----------



## Geronimo

For you MAC IRC people 
http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/mac/


----------



## wolfepakt

Dew said:
			
		

> there is no version for MAC



Dew a quick google search produced this apparently helpful web page:
http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/mac/

Check it out maybe it can help

WolfePak


----------



## motcon

now get yer butts in here...


----------



## Geronimo

/me falls over and bumps this thread


----------



## motcon

[22:25pm] [!] Geronimo gets back up and bumps this thread
[22:25pm] [@WillC] take it easy there, bro
[22:25pm] [@WillC] don't hurt yerself
[22:25pm] [@WillC] (but get bumpin')
[22:25pm] [Geronimo] I am running out of things to bump it with
[22:25pm] [@WillC] hmmm
[22:25pm] [@WillC] i'll take care of it


teehee.


----------



## carlita

poop!

i followed wolfe's directions and the chat window never did pop up.  what gives?

oh, and when i fill out all that crap, what is the difference between nickname, alternate and username?  i wasn't sure about that stuff.  :?


----------



## Geronimo

if you are using Trillian it usually hides it in your connections area.  Just double click it to see the connection.  Or I hope it does


----------



## carlita

yeah i'm using trillian.

i've got no clue what's up with it.  bummer though.   :cry:


----------



## motcon

you boogersnot.

lemme think on this.


----------



## motcon

close yer firewall and anti virus stuff.


----------



## Dew

the eagle has landed, im in


----------



## Geronimo

So does it say you are connect to Ausnet then?


----------



## wolfepakt

carlita said:
			
		

> poop!
> 
> i followed wolfe's directions and the chat window never did pop up.  what gives?
> 
> oh, and when i fill out all that crap, what is the difference between nickname, alternate and username?  i wasn't sure about that stuff.  :?



works for me

Alternates are for if someone else on that server has your username already.... they are not perm for IRC, when you get off that username ceases to exist until someone maybe you or maybe not you picks it back up

WolfePak


----------



## motcon

actually, if y'all would get yer hind ends in there, i'll show you how to register your nick.


----------



## carlita

actually, here, lemme show you guys a little screen shot of the trillian deal and maybe that will help.  cause it says i'm online, but disconnected if that makes sense to you.  and when i tell it to reconnect, the little computer icon turns blue for a split second and goes grey again.  i've never used this before so i'm lost.


----------



## TwistMyArm

I'll have to get on it!


----------



## Geronimo

carlita said:
			
		

> actually, here, lemme show you guys a little screen shot of the trillian deal and maybe that will help.  cause it says i'm online, but disconnected if that makes sense to you.  and when i tell it to reconnect, the little computer icon turns blue for a split second and goes grey again.  i've never used this before so i'm lost.



Ok can you open ( I think it is a double click) the connect or disconnect window for it?  I think it is the channel one and take a screenie of that?  I just need to see the messeges it is giving you.  

All else fails I would recommend www.mirc.com .  It is easy to use and see what is going on.


----------



## motcon

anti social *grumble grumble* people.


----------



## motcon

[02:27am] [!] Joins: Bism\Bism@vw-21137.centurytel.net ..
[03:05am] [!] Quit: Bism\Bism@vw-21137.centurytel.net\[[Exit:]]
[03:52am] [!] Joins: trilluser\Havoc@vw-6392.wou.EDU ..
[03:53am] [!] Parts: trilluser\Havoc@vw-6392.wou.EDU
[03:58am] [!] Joins: Havoc\Havoc@vw-6392.wou.EDU ..
[05:14am] [!] Joins: numnut\numnut@vw21455.tmns.net.au ..
[05:14am] [!] Quit: numnut\numnut@vw21455.tmns.net.au\[[Exit:]]
[06:27am] [!] Quit: HaVoC1\Havoc@vw-6392.wou.EDU\[[Exit: Trillian (http://www.ceruleanstudios.com)]]


you guys started to show up about 15 minutes after everyone else left. there were about 9 or so of us in there. check back tonight!


----------



## Dew

i was laughing so hard my windpipe hurts  :LOL:  ... are we still buying that town? Dwayne wants to know  :roll:


----------



## motcon

i dunno, Dew. cowboy spurs and i don't get along very well. i may have to rethink my $7.58 contribution to the purchase.

stiletto


----------



## oriecat

Dwayne?!

I thought we settled on the Spanish Villa.


----------



## Geronimo

Well I hope they have change for my money this time.


----------



## carlita

where was that other place... the one with the cool bus?  was it california?  :scratch:


----------



## Geronimo

yes it was in cali.  It had a gas station with four pumps too.


----------



## motcon

nukie hooked us up:

http://nukie.net/irc/thephotoforum.html


----------



## nukie

go me!
go irc!
go my spam in irc!


----------



## manda

now i remember why i stopped using mirc grrrr


----------



## Chase

Just got back from Vegas and am catching up, but I like the idea and the name! 

Very cool  8)


----------



## Geronimo

gets up and bumps this thread


----------



## oriecat

Everyone come chat right now!!  :x  That's an order! :x


----------



## motcon

[01:01am] [Geronimo] thoughts in spurts way think I do 
[01:36am] [Geronimo] The is first you joined it was probably Cap'd 
[01:36am] [Geronimo] damn it. Think straight brain.
[01:36am] [oriecat] lmao
[01:37am] [oriecat] is it the brain or is it the typing?
[01:37am] [Geronimo] I think I sampled the last stout tonight


----------



## Tyjax

arrrg. Must.... I...R...C. Damn host.


----------



## oriecat

How come when I close the chat channel, there's this string of "Ping? Pong!"s?  What the heck is that about?!


----------



## nukie

ping pongs are keep alives to the server.  they'll always be there, but there should be an option in your irc client (I know there is in mirc) to make them not display.

at any rate, its nothing thats going to come down your internet connection and murder you whilst you sleep.


----------



## motcon

what the hell did the two of you do?


[05:47am] [!] Quit: nukie\nukie@vw21615.iinet.net.au\[[G-Lined: Banned from AustNet: you have banned because of your incessant and continuous spamming ..]]
[05:47am] [!] Quit: amanda\Manda@vw21615.iinet.net.au\[[G-Lined: Banned from AustNet: you have banned because of your incessant and continuous spamming ..]]


----------



## motcon

er, something funky about these hostmasks.....

*ahem*


[05:46am] [!] Joins: amanda\meh@vw-23657.bigpond.net.au ..
[05:46am] [!] Quit: amanda\meh@vw-23657.bigpond.net.au\[[Banned from AustNet: you have banned because if your incessant and continuous spamming ..]]
[05:46am] [!] Joins: Manda\Manda@vw21615.iinet.net.au ..
[05:47am] [!] Nick: Manda is now known as bobasdfas
[05:47am] [!] Nick: bobasdfas is now known as amanda
[05:47am] [!] Quit: nukie\nukie@vw21615.iinet.net.au\[[G-Lined: Banned from AustNet: you have banned because if your incessant and continuous spamming ..]]
[05:47am] [!] Quit: amanda\Manda@vw21615.iinet.net.au\[[G-Lined: Banned from AustNet: you have banned because if your incessant and continuous spamming ..]]


----------



## manda

it wasnt me I swear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i blame my brother
nukie even got banned just by associating with me


----------



## motcon

nukie's host mask suggests that he lives....in the same house as you.


----------



## nukie

hehehe.  there must have been a different Amanda that joined austnet and spammed heaps, cause they've perma glined that nick.

now add to that our manda joining as amanda, and you get her glined too.  then I figured, just for fun, to investigate, and see what the problem was ... /nick amanda ... on a different irc client, and blammo, both of me glined too.

its all fixed up now.  manda should be right to rejoin (I already have).  and if she gets glined now, it will be of her own accord.

(oh, and manda doesn't live at my house, and i don't live at hers)


----------



## motcon

manda said:
			
		

> nukie even got banned just by associating with me



somehow i can see this as the fate of anyone that does....


somehow.


----------



## Tyjax

My entire ISP was glined. SIgh. So I quit. Thats a tough server fer sure.


----------



## motcon

your isp must have open proxies, then. there's no other reason to ban entire isp, let alone just a subnet.


----------



## Tyjax

It would seem highly odd for the largest ISP in the Cincinnati Metrop to have open proxies. Especially one associated with the Baby bell. But its possible. 

Grr. Durn them.


----------



## manda

motcon said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nukie even got banned just by associating with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somehow i can see this as the fate of anyone that does....
> 
> 
> somehow.
Click to expand...


pfffffffffttttttttttt!!!!

you just sleep the whole time
rude host


----------



## motcon

manda said:
			
		

> you just sleep the whole time
> rude host



you come on at an aussie time that is largely inconvenient for the civilized world (read the world sans australia), stay for 2 hours, and think you are hot sh*t.

i'll put in a request for another ban. hopefully this time it will stick.


----------



## manda

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

im dobbin on you


----------



## motcon

lol...you kill me, manda.


----------



## oriecat

You two, knock it off!!  Will, if you ban Manda, I won't come anymore!  That's right, no more stripping!  Manda, get your butt in there and talk to me!  It's been too long...


----------



## nukie

oriecat said:
			
		

> That's right, no more stripping!



To all the people that *still* haven't joined.  We've got chicks stripping, so like, you should join!

This ends Sex Sells 101.  Hope you learnt something

(and join the channel already!)


----------



## manda

What have you boys done to my sweet and innocent Oriecat?!


----------



## nukie

The Best IRC Channel in the Land said:
			
		

> 04:57:23 * wolfepak (trillian@vw-15908.Level3.net) has joined #thephotoforum
> 04:58:33 * wolfepak (trillian@vw-15908.Level3.net) has left #thephotoforum
> 05:26:40 * HaVoC1 (Havoc@vw-2425.wou.EDU) has joined #thephotoforum
> 05:26:47 * HaVoC1 (Havoc@vw-2425.wou.EDU) has left #thephotoforum
> 05:41:52 * ksmattfish (ksmattfish@vw-16118.sunflower.com) has joined #thephotoforum
> 05:42:13 * ksmattfish (ksmattfish@vw-16118.sunflower.com) has left #thephotoforum



if you'd all not joined parteded, you'd also all be talking to one another now.


----------



## manda

whats goin on with your squares?


----------



## nukie

they've multiplied


----------



## motcon

looks like a nasty disease from the 70s...


----------



## motcon

you dunno what yer missing...  8)


----------



## TwistMyArm

Uncle Kracker is a poser!


----------



## manda

Wilma! I love elbow..Newborn breaks my heart :heart:


----------



## terri

Booted off!!   And now I can't get back on..... this thing is awfully squirrely....   :scratch:


----------



## terri

"connection to us.austnet.org failed"     :cry:    That's all it gives me now, after working just fine yesterday and for a short time earlier today...

And I have no idea why!     :?


----------



## Geronimo

it said you had too many connections and banned you.  Will can help you out.


----------



## terri

Too many connections..... ?    :scratch:   okay....  but geez, if I'm gonna be banned from a site, shouldn't I at least have done something, you know, BAD?    :twisted:    

Well, I won't bother trying to open it anymore till Will rescues me from this cyber hell.


----------



## Chase

LOL, terri got banned!  :green to:


----------



## motcon

terri said:
			
		

> Too many connections..... ?    :scratch:   okay....  but geez, if I'm gonna be banned from a site, shouldn't I at least have done something, you know, BAD?    :twisted:
> 
> Well, I won't bother trying to open it anymore till Will rescues me from this cyber hell.



terri;

copy and paste this in an email:

[13:15pm] [!] Quit: terri1\terri@vw-28262.bellsouth.net\[[Banned from AustNet: Excess connections not permitted on Austnet (*!terri@67.35.37.25). Please request a trigger if appropriate]]

and send to:
help@austnet.org

tell them that you didn't have multiple connections and would like to have the ban lifted. 

*first*, though, try to get back on. i think those bans only last a few hours (i know mine did).


----------



## manda

yar
i was banned before i even got in there cause some chick named amanda spammed irc once.


----------



## carlita

psssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

tryin to sound all innocent.  you know it was you.


----------



## manda

wasnt me carli, i promise!
we're fabulous remember


----------



## oriecat

Who could forget something like that?!


----------



## terri

Well, nothing's happening when I open it and connect.  I can't even get the window to open to display any more nasty messages, at this point.   It's open, and shows I'm connected, but nothing else happens.   What a bunch of crap!     

Okay, Will, I'll have to go beg for mercy I guess.    :roll:   

Chase, you needn't enjoy my pain so much!


----------



## Geronimo

it takes awhile for mine to register on the IRC network.  I  get the connect to Austnet and then it waits a min or less to complete the connection.


----------



## terri

Really....??   hmmm.....  I didn't wait that long, lemme go see...


----------



## terri

It worked!    :sun:    

Just seems to want to sit there for several seconds before opening now - go figure.....   thanks Gero!!!


----------



## oriecat

Yeah mine did that this morning too.  Usually it's really quick, but this morning it took quite a while...  I just did some other stuff and clicked back over to check and it had eventually come up....


----------



## terri

You know, Orie, they say patience is a virture..... that's what I've heard, anyway.    :blulsh2:    

 :lmao:


----------



## nukie

Ok, for all you luddites out there that can't work out how to join IRC using mirc (or whatever for you mac people), I proudly present CGI-IRC, the newest and hippest way to talk on IRC.  You can load it up from ...

http://nukie.net/cgi-irc/

... and it should work with IE5.5 and 6.  But unfortunately not many other browsers.

Also to note, due to Austnet being bums and only allowing two connections per ip, only two people will be able to join using the web interface at a time.  So while I'm not going to enforce it terribly strictly, please don't connect to the channel, and idle in there.  If you're going to join, make sure you talk, else you might get booted.  Cause when it all boils down to it you're taking up a spot that someone else could be using.

Anyway, when you load the page, you should get a small prompt asking you for your nick name.  Put in something reasonably close to your forum nick so we know who the hell has joined, and click the login button.  Withing a few seconds the #thephotoforum irc channel should popup and you'll be underway.

If you're confused with any of the IRC commands, ask anyone in the channel.  We all seem to be quite IRC literate now.

Oh, and one last thing, please don't abuse this service.  The bandwidth (all be it not very much) will be coming out of my pocket.  So if I have to shut it down cause its being mis-used, I (regrettably) will.

**edit ... I can connect, Manda can't, and those are the only people that have tested it.  So let me know if it works or not please.


----------



## Tyjax

Something has happened to the CGI IRC Nukie. When I try to load it at home with Netscape it says empty form. When I try to load it with IE Its just a blank screen. Sigh. No IRC for me.


----------



## motcon

[18:36pm] [!] Joins: oriecat\oriecat@vw-1019.comcast.net ..
[18:37pm] [!] Parts: oriecat\oriecat@vw-1019.comcast.net
[18:52pm] [!] Joins: cowgirl\amanda@vw-8864.bigpond.net.au ..
[18:53pm] [!] Quit: cowgirl\amanda@vw-8864.bigpond.net.au\[[Exit:]]
[19:04pm] [!] Quit: Geronimo|AFK\fark@vw-4775.gci.net\[[Exit: Peace and Protection 4.22]]
[19:11pm] [!] Joins: cowgirl\amanda@vw8864.bigpond.net.au ..
[19:12pm] [!] Quit: cowgirl\amanda@vw8864.bigpond.net.au\[[Exit:]]

stop the freakin' madness! take this chan off auto join if you have another channel.


----------



## oriecat

I have no other channel, I don't even know what auto join is!  Nobody seemed to be home, so off I went... I just wanted to make sure it was still working since I had just gotten the cable hooked up...


----------



## manda

we there now bella


----------



## motcon

manda said:
			
		

> we there now bella



manda, dear, do you realize that your icon/image/wtfever looks like a male butterfly with a full grown beard?


----------



## manda

put your glasses back on wilma
its a girlie!!!!
look at those lips!


----------



## photong

im using trillian. i dont see a how to from anyone.

i would very much like one ebcause i see no one where im connecting to. so am i doing something wrong?!


----------



## Geronimo

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=11749#11749


----------



## carlita

what a night i'm having.  first my evaluation period ends so every 20 minutes or so i get kicked off of IRC.  then i try to get a new program to use with it and that one does something shitty to my computer and i spend the next two hours trying to get my computer to even boot up properly.  during that time i bathe the cats.  one of whom slices up the palm of my hand with his nails and bites me.  i'm allergic to cats so now my hand's all puffed up and bleeding and to top it all off, i finally get the computer working again and i've been banned from IRC.

this is no fun.  no fun i say!!    :sad anim:  issed:  :cry:


----------



## oriecat

There there, carli babe.  It's all gonna be ok.  You're home safe with us now. 

:hug:


----------



## carlita

yes, yes.  it's working again.  PHEW!

thank you for the hug as well.  i surely needed it.


----------



## voodoocat

anyone else able to connect to the server?


----------



## Geronimo

/me falls over and bumps this thread.  

It works for me.


----------



## voodoocat

Is there another server besides austnet that you use?  I haven't been able to connect for days.


----------



## voodoocat

Nope.. still nothing.. austnet.org is f'd up.  At least from my end.  Wont resolve the hostname webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org and I cannot even connect to their website.


----------



## voodoocat

Well it appears that webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org is no longer a valid domain name... I tried ca.us.austnet.org and was able to connect.


----------



## motcon

y'all ain't chatty 'nuff. get in irc, damn it.


----------



## Dew

&lt;------- chatterbox  :roll:


----------



## carlita

motcon said:
			
		

> y'all ain't chatty 'nuff. get in irc, damn it.



pshhhhhhhhhh!  whatever dude!  i was in there earlier last night and you'd been idle for over a day.


----------



## Dew

i got in 2 mins after u left carli


----------



## carlita

yeah i think i saw you stroll in right after i said "night night"   

i'll most likely be back in there tonight though.


----------



## Dew

i havent been able to connect for days   

webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org #thephotoforum

port: 6667


----------



## motcon

Dew said:
			
		

> i havent been able to connect for days
> 
> webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org #thephotoforum
> 
> port: 6667



[01:06am] * Connecting to nz.austnet.org (6667)


----------



## Dew

still cant connect  :?  ... what happen to the old address ... im using the software Conversation   

i wanna play too  :bounce:


----------



## Dew

ok, i got it now .. its ALIVE!!!  :salute:


----------



## Geronimo

We are the people at?  Come on


----------



## Dew

i tried to connect 30 mins ago ... i couldnt connect    ... now i's going to bed


----------



## vonnagy

hi i am connected now,
don't see anyone here or maybe I am not doing this right? Just curious to see how thing works... drop me a message if you see me!


----------



## Geronimo

vonnagy said:
			
		

> hi i am connected now,
> don't see anyone here or maybe I am not doing this right? Just curious to see how thing works... drop me a message if you see me!



there usually is several lurkers in there.  are you on the austnet.org servers?


----------



## vonnagy

cool I found it! that little tip
i'll get back on later 2night... mabes i'll catch you guys


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## oriecat

Yeah, where is everybody?  Last like 8 times I've gone in it's totally empty...


----------



## Geronimo

It is because there is no more stripping.


----------



## oriecat

Well I certainly can't strip all by myself!  Well actually yeah I can... and I do!  Everytime!  And you've allll missed it!


----------



## Geronimo

well since Will is afk you can show me


----------



## TwistMyArm

Just curious if anyone's been on here lately. I go on every once and a while, but no one is ever around.


----------



## Lula

Well.....yesterday no one was there i even thought the channel was dead....it isn't is it?????
 :scratch:


----------



## karissa

I have never been on....  I might drop in sometime.


----------



## Lula

:shock:
There's no one in the channel
just me  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## TwistMyArm

I'm comming! 

I'm here! 

You're gone! :cry:


----------



## bean

man you guys get a lot of porn ads on your channel :|


----------



## voodoocat

That's nukies fault.  There are no bots to keep those spammers out.  Maybe we should register #thephotoforum on another IRC server.


----------



## motcon

where is nukie? he took op status away from everyone, then doesn't up. the channel will soon be deleted by ausnet.

good luck with the other irc networks. some are slow or down all the time or even spammier.


----------



## nukie

heh

motcon == funny

:/


----------



## motcon

nukie said:
			
		

> heh
> 
> motcon == funny
> 
> :/



truth can be humorous, i suppose.


----------



## karissa

I tried getting on with the trillian instructions in some of the first postings... no luck.. Anyone else have any?


----------



## voodoocat

I haven't been able to connect to any of the austnet servers for a few hours now.  :|


----------



## karissa

Oh, hmm.. well..   I'm going to bed... Took 3 times the muscle relaxers as normal and my muscles just have just laughed at it so far.     Hope tomorrow is better for both me and the server.


----------



## Lula

:shock: 
Most of the times I don't easily connect to Ausnet....and when finnaly I do there's no one there (in the channel)    Bad luck I think :scratch:


----------



## motcon

fyi:

*[22:51pm] [!] Notice: [203.120.90.117] *** Welcome to Austnet
[22:52pm] [!] Notice: [203.120.90.117] *** If you are having problems connecting due to ping timeouts, please type /raw pong 82AA47D6 or /quote pong 82AA47D6 now.
[22:52pm] [!] Notice: [203.120.90.117] *** If you still have trouble connecting, please email help@austnet.org with the name and version of the client you are using, and the server you tried to connect to: (pacific.sg.austnet.org)

try to connect to the ip:

203.120.90.117

instead of a domain/server.*


----------



## Geronimo

get in here!


----------



## Lula

Come on people!!!
Im there now
 :shock:  :shock: Helllllloooooooo :shock:


----------



## voodoocat

Not many people ever get in there during the morning-day hours in the US.  About 9-10 hrs from now is when people would start showing up.


----------



## motcon

just me and the porn spammers in there now. not that it's a bad thing, but ya know....


----------



## Geronimo

/me falls down and bumps this thread.


----------



## Geronimo

Ahhh come on, let get this mother jumping again.  Remember the old discussions?  Brings a tear to my eye, or maybe a quesy feeling.


----------



## Skyeg

i downloaded mirc  but i cant figure it out.... im actualy very surprised.   could someone explain it to me?


----------



## motcon

.

so i ask myself:

rectal exam
    irc
rectal exam
    irc
rectal exam
    irc

i'll just toss a coin.


----------



## oriecat

What the... ??!?!?! :?


----------



## bean

I went in to make fun of motcon and I find this hoser oriecat slacking in the chat room 8)


----------



## oriecat

Hey!!!  :cry:


----------



## motcon

there we go 

.

back to conversations of film and urination. beauty.


----------



## motcon

maggots, get in irc and idle and chat. 

.

.
from the logs:
[00:10] [@WillC] do u think logically?
[00:10] [@chaseman24] undergarments?
[00:10] [@chaseman24] wha?
[00:10] [Geronimo] hiya Chase
[00:10] [@chaseman24] what's up, peeps
[[00:10] [Geronimo] yeah i do. Very logical.

tonight:
[23:36pm] [Geronimo] hey it is true
[23:36pm] [Geronimo] logically
[23:36pm] [dorkledweeb] the logs are making me smile
[23:37pm] [Geronimo] haha
[23:37pm] [dorkledweeb] from thinking logically to undergarments and back...


----------



## motcon

and the all time classic.......

[Geronimo] thoughts in spurts way think I do 
[Geronimo] The is first you joined it was probably Cap'd 
[Geronimo] damn it. Think straight brain
[WillC] classic...
[Geronimo] you missed one didnt you?
[WillC] hrm
WillC] did i?
[WillC] damn it


----------



## motcon

HAHA. i spoke too soon...another one.


[23:44pm] [Geronimo] the weird part is the in the theme centeral only the background areas are that dark blue hue. All the text is set to a lighter blue
[23:44pm] [WillC] lol...here we go again
[23:44pm] [WillC] let me get my gero dictionary out
[23:44pm] [Geronimo] didnt take long.


----------



## Geronimo

What am I good for but atleast an amusing laugh.


----------



## Geronimo

Just some other quotes

|08:53|   [ Geronimo] I think everyone who does not chat is in sucksville




|08:54|   [@nukie] only problem is that we need to have witty intelligent discussions first
|08:54|   [@kingOFsuck] well, nukie
|08:54|   [@kingOFsuck] u missed the stuff yesterday
|08:55|   [@kingOFsuck] quantum physics, urine,and tampons
|08:55|   [oriecat] oh my
|08:55|   [oriecat] what a shame to miss that
|08:55|   [ Geronimo] you forgot crossdressing
|08:55|   [@kingOFsuck] o yah


----------



## motcon

glad that [@kingOFsuck] guy is gone. sheesus!


----------



## Geronimo

Yeah he is a real sicko.  Much like that one Willima person.


----------



## aggiezach

I've sent this to help@austnet.org already but when I try connecting the webmaster.us.ca.austnet.org server I get a message saying that I'm banned. 



> (G) Banned from this via gline mask *mu.edu : Banned from AustNet: compromised host please secure
> --- *** (G) Banned from AustNet: compromised host please secure.
> --- Closing Link: aggiezach by webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org (You are banned from this server. Email help@austnet.org for assistance)
> --- Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).





Any ideas???

Thanks, 
Zach


----------



## voodoocat

I would email austnet if that's what you're getting.


----------



## motcon

aggie: 

they banned your entire school. that's what this means:

*mu.edu

apparently a/the server at your school has a security issue (open proxy, etc.).

not much you can do about it, really. 

email austnet anyway; see what they have to say.


----------



## Geronimo

I dont think emailing them is going to help.  Looks like your whole school domain has been g-lined.  I think the only thing you can do is find a proxy to connect with.   Unless they get nice and unban the whole domain.


----------



## motcon

Geronimo said:
			
		

> I think the only thing you can do is find a proxy to connect with.



irc networks don't allow connections via open proxies...


----------



## Geronimo

motcon said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only thing you can do is find a proxy to connect with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irc networks don't allow connections via open proxies...
Click to expand...


who said it had to be open


----------



## oriecat

Could he still connect using something like trillian? or does it still know?


----------



## motcon

client has nothing to do with it, it's all hostmask and domain. trillian wouldn't do a thing good or different.


----------



## bean

There must be someone else with no life like me on a saturday night...ChanOP is no fun he doesn't say or do anything.  What a lazy bum.

hehehe (octopus) icon = funny.

/me = bored.


----------



## Geronimo

oh come on people.


----------



## cypilk

so i get on irc..then i put in 

webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org 

and then,  whats the port?

because mine wont connect


----------



## Lula

alone again


----------



## Lula

Is the channel dead or something????


----------



## TwistMyArm

I stopped in yesterday, but there was a whole-lot-a-nothin' going on.


----------



## Lula

I don't see anybody there these days


----------



## StvShoop

is this thing still going on?
i tried to connect to server webmaster.ca.us.austnet.org (6667)
but it would never connect


----------



## voodoocat

That server is as consistant as water.... I haven't tried connecting in a while.  Last time I couldn't connect.  Any Austnet server you can actually connect to will allow you to join #thephotoforum channel.


----------



## Geronimo

Maybe we should try to revive this.  Plan a little semi online get together.  Course I dont miss some of the topics.


----------



## Geronimo

Any suggestions then?  I scanned thru a few but only tried out FunNET.  They even have a java client to connect to their servers 

www.funnet.org


----------



## Geronimo

Bumps this once again.  Come on people there was some great times before and if we revive it there still can be for four more years.  

I am Geronimo and I approved this message.


----------



## Karalee

Im game.


----------



## Artemis

I have an idea...Im gonna try to learn how to set up a thing called "Team speak"..its used for clans, but we can easily use it for the photo forum to talk to each other!


----------



## motcon

Artemis said:
			
		

> I have an idea...Im gonna try to learn how to set up a thing called "Team speak"..its used for clans, but we can easily use it for the photo forum to talk to each other!



i have a teamspeak server and 2 ventrilo servers set up. i'll gladly open one up to tpf if there is interest.


----------



## motcon

oh, and if you read your motd when you connected to austnet, you'd know that the server addresses have changed.....

http://www.austnet.org/servers/index.php


----------



## Geronimo

well I tried to connect to austnet tonight and it appears some a$$hat glined my ISP


----------



## aggiezach

I stopped by earlier today and there was only one other person there.... I think it was a Walt, but that was a long time ago (read I've had a lot of class between now and then) 


The new servers are working great for me on Austnet, I used to be glined but apparently they've lifted the ban...


Zach


----------



## Corry

Ok, HOW do I do this IRC thing?


----------



## motcon

aggiezach said:
			
		

> I stopped by earlier today and there was only one other person there.... I think it was a Walt, but that was a long time ago (read I've had a lot of class between now and then)
> 
> 
> The new servers are working great for me on Austnet, I used to be glined but apparently they've lifted the ban...
> 
> 
> Zach



that would've been me   

[ 17:32:48 ]  [ zach ] Howdy?
[ 17:32:55 ]  [ WillC ] alo
[ 17:52:51 ]  · · Quits : zach [ zach@vw-13864.tamu.edu ] : [ Exit: Client exiting ]


----------



## motcon

Geronimo said:
			
		

> well I tried to connect to austnet tonight and it appears some a$$hat glined my ISP



try a different server on their network.


----------



## motcon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, HOW do I do this IRC thing?



you first need an irc client. i prefer mirc which can be found here:

http://www.mirc.com/get.html

the rest is easy and is explained here:

http://www.austnet.org/support/newuser.html

simplified version:

- install mirc
- open mirc and input the information for which it asks. 'nickname' being the name you want to use in the channel.
- find a server from this page: http://www.austnet.org/servers/index.php
the only information that should concern you is the actual adress of the server which is the first line. example: njit.nj.us.austnet.org
- once you have connected, simply type /j #thephotoforum
and you are in the channel.

simple.


----------



## aggiezach

motcon said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by earlier today and there was only one other person there.... I think it was a Walt, but that was a long time ago (read I've had a lot of class between now and then)
> 
> 
> The new servers are working great for me on Austnet, I used to be glined but apparently they've lifted the ban...
> 
> 
> Zach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would've been me
> 
> [ 17:32:48 ]  [ zach ] Howdy?
> [ 17:32:55 ]  [ WillC ] alo
> [ 17:52:51 ]  · · Quits : zach [ zach@vw-13864.tamu.edu ] : [ Exit: Client exiting ]
Click to expand...


Sweet! Glad I was in the right  place! Sorry bout the name, yesterday was a long day  

I'll stay longer next time!


Zach


----------



## aggiezach

Alrighty yo!!! We're back in business with the IRC channel on austnet!

There were some problems with a lot of people being glined but that seems to have been resolved for the most part (as far as I can tell)

Here are the servers you can connect to....

thunder.il.us.austnet.org   - US
njit.nj.us.austnet.org        - US
paagrio.at.eu.austnet.org  - EU
pacific.nsw.au.austnet.org - AU/NZ
netspace.vic.au.austnet.org AU/NZ
comcen.nsw.au.austnet.org AU/NZ
iinet.wa.au.austnet.org     - AU/NZ

Now lets get to chatting people!!!!



Zach


----------



## Geronimo

motcon said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I tried to connect to austnet tonight and it appears some a$$hat glined my ISP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try a different server on their network.
Click to expand...


I tried three servers so far.  I will try the rest tonight th0ough.


----------



## motcon

Geronimo said:
			
		

> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I tried to connect to austnet tonight and it appears some a$$hat glined my ISP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try a different server on their network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried three servers so far.  I will try the rest tonight th0ough.
Click to expand...


boooo... come in! we're in here sipping...stuff..and jamming to Katharine Whalen. well, ok..i am as zach is afk 

i'll keep myself company. the light is on for ya, Ger.


----------



## Karalee

woohoo 3 whole people now! I think Zachs gone sleepy


----------



## Karalee

Need more people to get the party going!


----------



## aggiezach

Yeah, we're definately not a party yet! Come one, Come all!!!!


----------



## Karalee

FREE BEER AND WINE FOR THE NEXT HALF HOUR!


----------



## Corry

Karalee said:
			
		

> FREE BEER AND WINE FOR THE NEXT HALF HOUR!




If it weren't for the fact that I can barely see straight right now...I'd try and figure out this whole IRC thing..I'm so tired, and will be going to bed soon.  Maybe I'll have time tommorrow!


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> FREE BEER AND WINE FOR THE NEXT HALF HOUR!



OMG. you are 'last calling' me? o man. gimme three doubles.


----------



## Karalee

:LOL:


----------



## motcon

well?!?!? i want my three doubles AND mah pie!


----------



## Karalee

I said HELP yourself to the pie.... as for your three doubles... well see


----------



## motcon

ok; pie. i eat with my hands and....mouth..and.., so i'll help myself. as for the drinks:

[ 00:06:16 ]  ! zach makes a toast...... to the cool people who use IRC
[ 00:06:24 ]  ! WillC raises glass
[ 00:06:24 ]  [ Kara ] Cheers!
[ 00:06:30 ]  [ WillC ] cheers!

problem solved.


----------



## Geronimo

Where is my beer!


----------



## motcon

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Where is my beer!



'twas turned into bubbles, my friend. if ya know what i mean...


----------



## Karalee

Your late


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> Your late


not necessarily.

[ 01:04:07 ]  [ Kara ] haha check the toilet I have a feeling its in there


----------



## Karalee

> PostPosted: Tue Nov 09, 2004 *9:55* pm
> FREE BEER AND WINE FOR THE NEXT *HALF HOUR*!





			
				Geronimo said:
			
		

> Posted: Tue Nov 09, 2004 *11:02 pm*
> Where is my beer!



Late I say late.


----------



## Geronimo

Did I say something?  dont leave!!

Stupid splits


----------



## motcon

netsplit bro. we're still hanging tough.


----------



## Karalee

Come one come all


----------



## motcon

in case you missed the convo during the split:

[ 01:02:18 ]  [ Geroninmo ] hey I finally found a good server
[ 01:02:20 ]  [ Kara ] Hey
[ 01:02:25 ]  [ WillC ] omg gero
[ 01:02:25 ]  [ zach ] yay!
[ 01:02:34 ]  [ WillC ] *many hugs*
[ 01:02:41 ]  [ Geroninmo ] Hiya all
[ 01:02:55 ]  [ zach ] howdy!
[ 01:03:02 ]  [ Kara ] hi!
[ 01:03:09 ]  [ Geroninmo ] where is my beer! I need beer!
[ 01:03:20 ]  [ WillC ] half hour is up, bub
[ 01:03:39 ]  [ Kara ] lmao your 10 minutes late
[ 01:03:41 ]  [ WillC ] i'll gladly share what i have left
[ 01:03:45 ]  [ WillC ] er
[ 01:03:47 ]  [ WillC ] empty
[ 01:03:49 ]  [ WillC ] hrm
[ 01:04:07 ]  [ Kara ] haha check the toilet I have a feeling its in there


----------



## Geronimo

motcon said:
			
		

> netsplit bro. we're still hanging tough.



Figure that was it when you all split at the same time.  just when I get on too.


----------



## Geronimo

motcon said:
			
		

> in case you missed the convo during the split:
> 
> [ 01:02:18 ]  [ Geroninmo ] hey I finally found a good server
> [ 01:02:20 ]  [ Kara ] Hey
> [ 01:02:25 ]  [ WillC ] omg gero
> [ 01:02:25 ]  [ zach ] yay!
> [ 01:02:34 ]  [ WillC ] *many hugs*
> [ 01:02:41 ]  [ Geroninmo ] Hiya all
> [ 01:02:55 ]  [ zach ] howdy!
> [ 01:03:02 ]  [ Kara ] hi!
> [ 01:03:09 ]  [ Geroninmo ] where is my beer! I need beer!
> [ 01:03:20 ]  [ WillC ] half hour is up, bub
> [ 01:03:39 ]  [ Kara ] lmao your 10 minutes late
> [ 01:03:41 ]  [ WillC ] i'll gladly share what i have left
> [ 01:03:45 ]  [ WillC ] er
> [ 01:03:47 ]  [ WillC ] empty
> [ 01:03:49 ]  [ WillC ] hrm
> [ 01:04:07 ]  [ Kara ] haha check the toilet I have a feeling its in there



I got the hrm.  I guess I am glad that was it.


----------



## Karalee

Oh but you are missing the table dances


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> Oh but you are missing the table dances



oh my, my head is in a tizzy from them. do me a favor and hand me my...wait, they are your thongs; mine are over there. no, THERE. yeah, near the empty bottles.

thanks.


----------



## Karalee

Your more than welcome love :badangel: How EVER will we top this :LOL:


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> Your more than welcome love :badangel: How EVER will we top this :LOL:



simple; we table dance wearing each other's thongs. i'll wear your purple thongs with silver sparkles and you can wear mine that are purple with silv...

WAIT A MINUTE!

something is awry.


----------



## Karalee

No doll, your thongs is pink remember, the one with the hearts on it.

Its next to the empty bottle of rum.


----------



## Geronimo

Good start, good start


----------



## motcon

oh. what the....

ah HA! under the empty vodka bottle. darned thing. ready the noose; an empty bottle is a detriment to society.

i'm still lost here. pink heart thong day is usually thursday. do you mean to tell me that we've been thongless for....
...o my.

WHERE'S MY JOURNAL!??!


----------



## Karalee

Your Journal. 

It went GERONIMO out the window.


----------



## motcon

but Gero is my watersports friend. water polo and all, ya know. he's rarely 'grounded', if you dig. we have a thong/journal caper on our hands here. on our hands; literally.


----------



## Karalee

Now taking donations for the "Depends for Will" Fund.


----------



## motcon

if that is a dig at my age, no rum and no thongs for you for a week. now get to my room!


----------



## Karalee

It was a dig at your inability to hold your bladder when you laugh.

 :salute: But your the boss, so off I go I guess....


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> :salute: But your the boss, so off I go I guess....



ok then; we have an understanding. bladder control aside, move those pillows half way down the bed; they will be useful there. 

and please afix this velcro.......on my depends :/


----------



## Karalee

I dont think you'll be needing the depends.


'Nuff said.


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> I dont think you'll be needing the depends.
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.



o dear gawd; way to leave me hanging:

[ 03:16:19 ]  [ WillC ] sleep well. g'nite.
[ 03:16:31 ]  [ Kara ] very good, nite!
[ 03:16:33 ]  · · Quits : Kara [ chatzilla@12.150.141.29906 ] : [ Exit: ChatZilla 0.9.61 [Mozilla rv:1.7.1/20040707] ]

looks like i'm UP UNTIL BREAKFAST.


----------



## manda

u still hanging out in that place, eh?


----------



## motcon

eh!


----------



## motcon

eh!


----------



## Geronimo

Get in my belly!!

errr.  I mean in the channel


----------



## Karalee

Yup come on.


----------



## Nytmair

i think i finally found my way over there...


----------



## Corry

Ok, it took me a while, but I'M IN!!!!  Now where is everyone?


----------



## ksmattfish

I visited, but no body was home....


----------



## Corry

Grrrr!!!!  I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Karalee

theres people in there.


----------



## ksmattfish

Whoops, I was somewhere in Finland...

now I'm in Australia


----------



## Karalee

ooh theres life in ere!


----------



## Corry

Ok, how does everyone connect to this?  I did it the way Motcon said to a few pages back...and it's not correct.  What should I do?


----------



## ksmattfish

Are you getting anywhere?  I mean are you ending up somewhere else than Aust.net?  mIRC seemed to want to default me to Finland.net, so I had to go in and re-select the server for Aust.net


----------



## Corry

I DID IT!


----------



## ksmattfish

If you have mIRC up and running go to "file", and choose "select server".

Then you can add whatever server you want to use (from the link Motcon posted), and tell it to connect.

When connected type #thephotoforum


----------



## santino

I'M in


----------



## motcon

> [ 04:47:46 ]  · · Joins : Hertz [ Hertz@vw-7865.btcentralplus.com ]
> [ 04:47:46 ]          : &#8250; Channels : #thephotoforum
> [ 04:47:46 ]          : &#8250; Server : paagrio.at.eu.austnet.org [ AustNet, Eh? (irc.paagrio.net) ]
> [ 04:47:46 ]    [ End ] &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;
> [ 04:48:14 ]  [ Hertz ] hey. I think I just figured out how this works
> [ 04:52:26 ]  [ Hertz ] Hmm.Maybe not then
> [ 04:52:31 ]  · · Quits : Hertz [ Hertz@vw-7865.btcentralplus.com ] : [ Exit: Hertz ]
> 
> yah, ya did. was about 5am here, though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Woo-hoo!! I'm not technologically inept then.... just out of synch with everyone else ;-)


----------



## motcon

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!! I'm not technologically inept then....



well, i didn't say nor did i mean to imply that you weren't, just that you managed to connect to irc   

Matt and i are in there talking about bad hangovers. well, we were....i've gone back to massaging my pounding temples.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

motcon said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo!! I'm not technologically inept then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i didn't say nor did i mean to imply that you weren't, just that you managed to connect to irc
> 
> Matt and i are in there talking about bad hangovers. well, we were....i've gone back to massaging my pounding temples.
Click to expand...


Hey! In my world managing to turn on my computer without fusing the lights or setting fire to my house is a triumph. I think connecting to irc puts me up there with Einstein.
And I always found that a hair of the dog worked - but THEN I found that you only get hangovers when you sober up. Worksh for me....


----------



## motcon

OK!!! for all of you noobs, er, lazy ppl, er, uh...

..well, anyway....

i've set up a web based chat that will automatically log you into the server and into our channel. just go to the page/url below and LET IT CONNECT (read -  don't be impatient).

rawr. now get yer fannies in there.


http://motionless-continuum.com/tpf/tpfirc.html

**edit - please do get your own client, though. if we get too many ppl using the web based chat, it will slow it down. thanks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well that was interesting. My computer flashed up a load of security warning boxes, gave me a window full of Serbo-Croat and locked.
Think I'll go back to using two tin cans and a piece of string. I could always get that to work :-(


----------



## motcon

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well that was interesting. My computer flashed up a load of security warning boxes, gave me a window full of Serbo-Croat and locked.
> Think I'll go back to using two tin cans and a piece of string. I could always get that to work :-(



well, we saw you in there:

[ 18:05:46 ]  · · Joins : tpf50 [ tpf50@vw-7865.btcentralplus.com ]
[ 18:05:46 ]          : &#8250; Channels : #thephotoforum
[ 18:05:46 ]          : &#8250; Server : njit.nj.us.austnet.org [ New Jersey Institute of Technology ]
[ 18:05:46 ]          : &#8250; Idle : [ Sign on : · Online time : ]
[ 18:05:46 ]    [ End ] &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;
[ 18:06:04 ]  [ WillC ] 
[ 18:06:08 ]  [ WillC ] hudat
[ 18:07:06 ]  [ Kara ] hi #50
[ 18:07:23 ]  [ WillC ] hrmph
[ 18:07:44 ]  [ Kara ] hello
[ 18:07:48 ]  [ Kara ] hello hello hello
[ 18:08:03 ]  [ WillC ] *echo*
[ 18:08:33 ]  [ Core_17 ] Mmmmmm, this is the most delicious thing I've ever had
[ 18:08:48 ]  [ Kara ] :/
[ 18:08:55 ]  [ WillC ] ..i..
[ 18:09:26 ]  [ Kara ] earth to #50 do you recieve
[ 18:09:39 ]  [ WillC ] lol
[ 18:10:13 ]  · · Quits : tpf50 [ tpf50@vw-7865.btcentralplus.com ] : [ Exit: pasties - the ultimate breakfast food! ]


----------



## motcon

btw hertz, it's a java client; you have to have java enabled in your security settings if you are using crappy internet explorer.


----------



## Corry

Heh heh...that little clip of conversation makes me look weird...lol!  I was eatin a banana shake (thanks a lot Mygrain!)

I want another one.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Use Safari on a Mac. I'm supposed to have the latest everything - it can't be that I'm too advanced. That would be silly....
Can I do irc by post?


----------



## Corry

what the heck just happened?  All the sudden it said everyone but me signed out.  I'm confused.


----------



## ksmattfish

It was all that dirty talk about the llamas and the banana milkshakes


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> what the heck just happened?  All the sudden it said everyone but me signed out.  I'm confused.



just told me that you had signed out. we were still in


----------



## Corry

s'all good.  I'm back


----------



## santino

> *** Topic for #thephotoforum: One of these days, I'm going to publish a book of all the pictures I did not take. It is going to be a huge hit. -René Burri
> *** Topic for #thephotoforum set by Will[afk] on Mittwoch, 17. November 2004 23:52:14 Uhr
> #thephotoforum: santino @ChanOP @cypilk_school @Will[afk] Kara[Playing]
> *** End of /NAMES list.
> *** Channel Mode is +stnl 50
> *** Channel created at Sonntag, 14. November 2004 15:48:17 Uhr
> santino: yo
> santino: anybody home?
> santino: ???????


----------



## aggiezach

IRC said:
			
		

> &lt;cypilk> yea
> &lt;Will|RA> me, naked w/your family...doesn't add up
> &lt;cypilk> i usually go places during the summer...
> &lt;carli> when it comes to will, you MAKE time
> &lt;cypilk> hah
> [zach] lol




Still going strong! Come on you know you want too....


Zach


----------



## Nytmair

maybe i'll stop in


----------



## Nytmair

what's the server again? i can't seem to connect to the one listed on the first page :?


----------



## aggiezach

for your area I would use either thunder.il.us.austnet.org or njit.nj.us.austnet.org


Those should work just fine! 


Zach


----------



## motcon

aggiezach said:
			
		

> IRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;cypilk> yea
> &lt;Will|RA> me, naked w/your family...doesn't add up
> &lt;cypilk> i usually go places during the summer...
> &lt;carli> when it comes to will, you MAKE time
> &lt;cypilk> hah
> [zach] lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still going strong! Come on you know you want too....
> 
> 
> Zach
Click to expand...


heh, that Will|RA imposter again.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





come in folks, it's hella fun!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Okay just downloaded it to give it a shot.  I think I did it right, but no one's in the chat  :?


----------



## Karalee

Theres 4 people in


----------



## Nikon Fan

Weird, don't really know what I did wrong then.  I'll keep tryin


----------



## motcon

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Okay just downloaded it to give it a shot.  I think I did it right, but no one's in the chat  :?



did you connect to an austnet server? then join our channel? you may be on a different network.

server listing is here: http://www.austnet.org/servers/index.php


----------



## Nikon Fan

hmm...never have attempted this before.  I just download the mIRC program...and not really sure where to go from there...sorry this is probably really simple.  Any help greatly appreciated tho!!!


----------



## Karalee

http://motionless-continuum.com/tpf/tpfirc.html


Try that.


----------



## motcon

go here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...mp;postdays=0&amp;postorder=asc&amp;start=180

scroll down towards the middle..you'll see my post.


----------



## motcon

yah, do what Kara said, then we can walk you through how to do it for real.


----------



## Nikon Fan

I'm connected to the Ausnet server finally...now I just need to add the channel.  How would I got about that?   Also I tried the link Kara posted, and for some reason couldn't get on that either  :?


----------



## Karalee

type /join #thephotoforum


----------



## Nikon Fan

Thanks just got in, but I guess you know that    Really appreciate it you too!!!


----------



## motcon

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Thanks just got in, but I guess you know that    Really appreciate it you too!!!



our pleasure. 8 in here now and three other regulars should be along shortly.

btw: 
[ 17:28:05 ]  [ Will|RA ] if any of you are on cable or dsl, just leave it connected all the time
[ 17:28:11 ]  [ Will|RA ] no reason to disconnect


----------



## munkyofdth

is anyone on right now?
if so what is the server and port that youre on?
i think i dont have it right with mirc

edit: nevermind


----------



## motcon

munkyofdth said:
			
		

> edit: nevermind



lol. got more than ya bargained for last night, huh? we're a rowdy lot. always remember the key words, 'shut up Will.'


----------



## Corry

I've dropped in a couple of times recently and no one was on.  I think...you guys see my sign in and y'all hide immediatly..then when I leave you come back out.  Yeah...that's it.


----------



## aggiezach

Thats not true Corry! It usually gets pretty busy in the 8-10 pm (central) time frame. Stop by somewhere in there and see how its going! We had quite a group last night! Like I said before, come one come all!


Zach


----------



## Corry

I'll try tonight if I can then!  Not sure sure what tonight is gonna bring though!


----------



## motcon

core_17 said:
			
		

> I've dropped in a couple of times recently and no one was on.  I think...you guys see my sign in and y'all hide immediatly..then when I leave you come back out.  Yeah...that's it.



well, when u pop in, then leave, you don't leave much of a chance for anyone to come by. pop in, stick around...it gets lively; believe me.


----------



## Corry

Ok...I couldn't connect using mirc for some reason, so I'm trying to connect using trillian...how do I do it?  It's not working!


----------



## motcon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...I couldn't connect using mirc for some reason, so I'm trying to connect using trillian...how do I do it?  It's not working!



you are doing nothing incorrectly; tonight, for some reason, seems to be a busy internet traffic night and irc servers are struggling. i haven't been able to connect any irc network for hours. i just keep trying 

the voice server is still up, though.

here are my woes:



> [ 22:36:30 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:36:33 ] * Connect retry #13 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:36:53 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:36:56 ] * Connect retry #14 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:37:17 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:37:20 ] * Connect retry #15 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:37:41 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:37:44 ] * Connect retry #16 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:38:05 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:38:08 ] * Connect retry #17 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:38:29 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:38:32 ] * Connect retry #18 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:38:55 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:38:58 ] * Connect retry #19 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:39:19 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -
> [ 22:39:22 ] * Connect retry #20 njit.nj.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 22:39:43 ] * Unable to connect (Connection timed out)
> -


i need an emoticon that will emulate this:
iiIii


----------



## Corry

Actually...I think I'm on right now...don't know how I did it..but I'm the only one there...I think I'm in the right place though.  It says the topic is something like....if the photographer is interested in the people in front of the lens..yada yada...is that right?


----------



## motcon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Actually...I think I'm on right now...don't know how I did it..but I'm the only one there...I think I'm in the right place though.  It says the topic is something like....if the photographer is interested in the people in front of the lens..yada yada...is that right?



YES.

wtf?!?! woe is me...

wahhhh.

ima try a different irc server. hang tight.


----------



## Corry

I think I'm using the same server as you....njit.nj.us.austnet.org...I think that's what I'm using...


----------



## Corry

Wait...nm...it's thunder.il.us.austnet.org


----------



## motcon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wait...nm...it's thunder.il.us.austnet.org



OMG OMG OMG so close....



> [ 23:01:06 ] * Connecting to thunder.il.us.austnet.org (6667)
> -
> [ 23:01:06 ] -thunder.il.us.austnet.org- *** Welcome to Austnet



i just KNOW this is going to blue b***s moment.


----------



## motcon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wait...nm...it's thunder.il.us.austnet.org



k ppz, this server works


----------



## Corry

I got kicked out and can't get back in dammmmit!


----------



## motcon

well, in my channel u are still there and Kara left. freakin' laggy 'net tonight:



> [ 00:03:39 ]  [ Corry ] I'm lost here!
> [ 00:03:39 ]  [ Corry ] oh
> [ 00:03:39 ]  [ Corry ] ok
> [ 00:03:39 ]  [ Corry ] that explains it!
> [ 00:03:39 ]  [ Corry ] KAra
> [ 00:03:39 ]  · · Nick : KAra : [ Kara ]
> [ 00:03:41 ]  [ Will|RA ] [ 00:03:29 ]  · · Error : Warning- Over 30 sec lag to self!
> [ 00:03:45 ]  [ Will|RA ] ARGH
> [ 00:03:56 ]  · · Error : Warning- Over 60 sec lag to self!
> [ 00:04:02 ]  [ Will|RA ] here we go again..
> [ 00:05:19 ]  [ Will|RA ] bet u can't read what i type, huh?
> [ 00:05:38 ]  [ Will|RA ] talk to myself time
> [ 00:05:40 ]  [ Will|RA ] alalalal
> [ 00:06:19 ]  [ Kara ] damn
> [ 00:06:19 ]  [ Kara ] this is slow
> [ 00:06:19 ]  [ Kara ] Ok think Im Kara now
> [ 00:06:19 ]  [ Kara ] has my name changed yet?
> [ 00:06:19 ]  ! Kara is talking to herself
> [ 00:07:01 ]  [ Will|RA ] grrrr
> [ 00:07:21 ]  · · Parts : Kara [ chatzilla@12.150.141.29906 ]
> [ 00:08:47 ]  · · Error : Warning- Over 30 sec lag to self!


----------



## Corry

Ooooooh...weird..I was kicked off.  I'm back now though


----------



## Karalee

Party in irc!


----------



## oriecat

and Kara's all drunk n stuff.


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> Party in irc!



uh, u mean:

[ 02:37:06 ]  [ cypilk ] i use the one that exfoliates.. so it opens my pores
[ 02:37:10 ]  [ Will|RA ] ouch
[ 02:37:12 ]  [ cypilk ] haha
[ 02:37:17 ]  [ Will|RA ] lotion
[ 02:37:18 ]  *[ Kara ]* di ytou lotrion after

more merlot, Kara? and it isn't proper to drink it w/a straw, btw.


----------



## Karalee

Thanks for that.

At least I HAVE RED WINE  You and your PA laws..... pffft.


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> Thanks for that.
> 
> At least I HAVE RED WINE  You and your PA laws..... pffft.



go shower....LOOFAH GAL.


----------



## Karalee

masochist`loofa said:
			
		

> bubbles?



I rest my case


----------



## motcon

yah, that masochist`loofa dude must be new to tpf; no manners at all.


----------



## Karalee

Deny deny deny.




> =-=	masochist`loofa is now known as WillC|RA
> =-=	WillC|RA is now known as Will|RA


----------



## Corry

Karalee said:
			
		

> Deny deny deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =-=	masochist`loofa is now known as WillC|RA
> =-=	WillC|RA is now known as Will|RA
Click to expand...



Buahwhahahahaha!!!!!  Kara...you don't let anyone get away with anything do ya? Good on ya!


----------



## motcon

Karalee said:
			
		

> Deny deny deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =-=	masochist`loofa is now known as WillC|RA
> =-=	WillC|RA is now known as Will|RA
Click to expand...


o u suck.


----------



## ferny

It's been well over a year since I last dusted off my mIRC. I wonder if I should get it out again one night.


----------



## motcon

ferny said:
			
		

> It's been well over a year since I last dusted off my mIRC. I wonder if I should get it out again one night.



yes, u should. it's not for the faint of heart, though


----------



## Artemis

Help, I need someone to help me on MSN connect!


----------



## ferny

I've got me the latest mIRC as my are so old and probably full of bugs and security holes. But I'm all alone.


----------



## Corry

Well, I'm in there now and you arent' answering me!


----------



## ferny

Hey! Someone get in there. Me and Deleon are the only active people at the moment. And we aren't that active!


----------

